# Mule or Lobo?



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

It's time to replace my old pack.

Gotta preference on Camelbacks? Is there a significant difference in storage space? Seen any deals lately?

Thnx,
~mud


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

muddog999 said:


> It's time to replace my old pack.
> 
> Gotta preference on Camelbacks? Is there a significant difference in storage space? Seen any deals lately?
> 
> ...


Try a Target store...you might be surprised! They have water packs (Outdoor brand?) that rival anything Camelbak makes and they are cheap. I saw one yesterday for $29 that had lots of storage pockets as well as a waist and shoulder strap buckles.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*trailblazer*

camelback trailblazer 29.99 at campmore.com it is comparable to the hawg


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

That's a good deal. Nashbar has a closeout on the 02 Camelbak 70oz Classic for $16.95. Very basic, one small zippered pocket, but perfect for the short/med rides when you need a decent amount of liquid. At this price, I usually buy a few to use as presents. Also use code CR199 for 10% off.


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

I have a mule, its great. Plenty of room to cary a pump, some food, tubes, my phone, a mp3 player and anything else you might need.


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

*Lobo is nice*

Nashbar has the Lobo on sale for $44 or something. 70 oz is plenty except for the epic rides. I'm satisfied with the storage and water capacity.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

There is a place called "Elite Tactical Sources" that has great prices on the Camelbak line. I just bought the "Ambush" from them an couldnt be happier. I got it in desert cammo and it really looks cool and has great storage capacity along with a 100 oz bladder. Check them out at http://elitetacticalsources.com/client/details.php?pid2=CAM60065


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd go for the hawg......holds a lot of water and gear. Not much heavier than mule.
Mule = $45
Hawg = $60
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...&CGRFNBR=651&CRPCGNBR=651&TextMode=0&CI=1,226


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm pretty well set on the Lobo (or equivalent) but I don't want to outgrow it in 6 months and wish I'd bought something bigger. 70 oz is plenty big enough as far as water, I just think about storage for tools, food & room to stash the jacket for changing climate. 2-3 hour rides seems like the norm for my fair weather riding.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Look at Deuter.

Far superior to any Camelbak that I've used, adn I've owned a bunch of them in search of the perfect "ride" pack and "camera/video" pack.


----------



## keen to ride (Nov 9, 2004)

For riding less than say 3 hours the Lobo is great, the Mule is better for maybe up to 5 hours, and then for true all day epics the HAWG gives the space for lots more gear.

I ended up with the Mule, which is good, but a bit big for short races where I now use nothing.

Maybe the best plan is a Classic or whatever the $16 one was above and then a HAWG for the epic rides when you need a jacket, food, tools, camera etc

If you just want one ... then I'd say the Mule ... an all rounder.


----------



## Grant (Nov 11, 2004)

zyzbot said:


> Try a Target store...you might be surprised! They have water packs (Outdoor brand?) that rival anything Camelbak makes and they are cheap. I saw one yesterday for $29 that had lots of storage pockets as well as a waist and shoulder strap buckles.


i actually got one last christmas and have been awful pleased with it. i didn't buy it but i picked it out ahead of time (tried to save my parents money in hopes of spending a little extra on some other gifts) and i've been more than pleased with it. i wear it on my dirtbike too, great durable pack.


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

muddog999 said:


> I'm pretty well set on the Lobo (or equivalent) but I don't want to outgrow it in 6 months and wish I'd bought something bigger. 70 oz is plenty big enough as far as water, I just think about storage for tools, food & room to stash the jacket for changing climate. 2-3 hour rides seems like the norm for my fair weather riding.


You can't go wrong with the mule. I have a mule and a blowfish and use the mule almost exclusively. It really is not that large, but has ample storage for a 2-3 hr ride. It will, however, lose some of that space with a full bladder. I also was considering a lobo but decided I would rather have the extra room and not use it, than not have it and need it. My mule also has a cord so that you can "strap" a jacket to the outside of it.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a Lobo, and it has plenty of space for everything I need. I usually store bits and bobs like an albuterol inhaler, lip balm and keys in the top pocket, and some snacks, cell phone and wallet in the larger pocket. After this, I would still have room in it for other stuff if I chose, but I keep my tools and spare tube in a seat bag on my bike in case I ride without my Camelbak. It also has bungee cords on it which are ideal for holding a jacket if I get too hot while riding.

- Jen.


----------



## Little Frog (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lobo*

Personal preference is the LOBO.
I have the Lobo and I absolutely love it.
It has enough room for everything I need for most rides. With the exception of EPIC/All day rides.

The MULE seems like overkill. It is bigger than I prefer to carry on most rides.

I love the looks of the Mule and at first wished I had gotten that. But after riding more with the Lobo, I would buy the Lobo again.


----------



## Spooler (Aug 17, 2004)

*Try Salomon or GoLite*

I have a Camelbakk that has not left the closet since I got a Salomon pack. The pack is longer so the waist belt actually reaches your waist (instead of my ribcage) and the belt is wider than the 1" web strap on camelbaks. This combination allows the hips to support weight as packs are designed. My pack (Raid Race 200) has a 1220 cubic inch capacity and is lighter than camelbaks with less room. GoLite has similar packs.

See them here http://www.argear.com/gear/grbackpacks.html


----------



## Jeff in CO (Jan 20, 2004)

*Mule / Hawg.....*

I purchased the Mule and used it for a month or so.....found it to be just a touch too small compared to my old Platypus. The Hawg is just a little heavier but can hold quite a bit more equipment for the longer rides/hikes (with 3 little girls). Bottom line is that I preferred the Hawg over the Mule. If you do want the Mule, I am selling mine on Ebay with a brand new bladder. It may end up being a good deal because it's used. I hope it's OK to show the link as I listed it a few days ago. Here it is if you are interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5159308257&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd been using the LOBO for the past 3 years and often wished it were just a bit bigger for longer rides, or rides where I expected changes in temp, or ride where I might be running out of daylight etc. I debated back and forth over going with the MULE, which would be plenty big for most rides, or the HAWG. I worried that if I had the extra space I'd be tempted to carry too much with the HAWG, but I liked the extra versatility and noticed that quite a few people I ride with use the HAWG.... so in the end I went with it.


The MULE probably would have been fine (I never liked the looks of the BLOW FISH), but I'm enjoying the HAWG. It's very comfortable and doesn't feel big. In fact I barely notice it at all. I do have to be careful not to load it down with too much junk for just regular 2-3 hour rides though, cause it will hold a lot. I definitely see its advantages for those monster all day epics.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

preparation_h said:


> Mule = $45
> Hawg = $60
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...&CGRFNBR=651&CRPCGNBR=651&TextMode=0&CI=1,226


Wow, that is a steal considering '05's are going for $70-80.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Blowfish...*



Harp said:


> It's time to replace my old pack.
> 
> Gotta preference on Camelbacks? Is there a significant difference in storage space? Seen any deals lately?
> 
> ...


The only real weight penalty over the lobo/mule is some fabric due to the additional capacity. But most the time i dont use all the capoacity of the blowfiush. But if i need that extra capacity i have it. I also find the blowfish fits my back better. If i had my mule filled it would become cylindrical and roll from side to side on my back no matter how tight i had the straps. The blowfish however fits flat against my back and i can micro adjust the straps for a great comfortable fit.


----------



## Jeff in CO (Jan 20, 2004)

*I agree....*

the only real weight difference is the added fabric from the Mule to the Hawg. The real advantage is when you want to add something to the pack. I had the same experience with the Mule....once I get what I wanted in it, the pack was bulging so much it didn't fit on my back very well. Even though I'm selling my Mule, I'd still recommend getting the Hawg. I got mine for $59 at the site below.

http://www.ebikestop.com/store/

Because they are local, I just went in during lunch!


----------

